# Teardrop Camper Rebuild



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*

I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.

Awhile back I blogged about the acquisition of a "Little Guy Camper". It's a teardrop camper.

It looked like this before I began:
























. 
The Camper is cool. Used, 2006 but in great shape. I Wasn't too keen on the interior. It was made of that enameled particle board stuff that cheap cabinets are made of and some of it was coming apart. So, I decided to rebuild the interior.

The first thing I did was to remove all the interior cabinetry. It was put in with screws so it wasn't hard and is in a pile in the driveway now.

Second I felt that there was a little give to the floor when I crawled around on it so I picked up some 3/4" underlayment, placed it and screwed it in place.

















. 
I was going to put in some self stick tiles but when I went to the big box store the only ones that weren't way overpriced were not very nice. But, I noticed a sale of a pergo brand of oak design flooring so I picked up a couple of boxes.










I wanted some cubbies instead of cabinets with doors. here's the start I got on them using a 3/4" sheet of oak plywood and some oak scraps to frame it with I had hanging around.










I also had to put in some main panels to hang the cubbies on so the galley in the back is partially done too. My plan is to put up some lipped shelves here and install a cook stove on the countertop.










I'm going to tap a 12 volt on my SUV connector to charge a deep cell battery and run some power transformed to 110 volts using a small inverter. I'm mounting my Mac laptop in the center of the cubbies. It will give us DVD's, internet (when next to wireless) and Local TV using an elgato HDT device with it and an antenna I'll make. I've already made one for the house so I'll just downsize it for the camper.

My next steps are to work on the galley countertop and shelves. Then I'll need to pick up some hardware to install. I'll finish it off with a couple of coats of water based poly.

Thanks for reading… I'll add another installment when I've made enough progress. We're expecting rain in a couple of days.


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*
> 
> I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.
> 
> ...


This is outstanding. Makes my head swim….....


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*
> 
> I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.
> 
> ...


Nice job! You're getting to do what I have always wanted to do - tour the entire U.S. Always wanted to take a train through Canada and the Canadian Rockies to Vancouver, drop south to the U.S. and rent a motor home, then tour most of the western parks from Glacier to the Grand Canyon, especially Yellowstone and Yosemite! But too old now and no money so I guess it will stay a dream. Oh well….

Jim


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*
> 
> I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. The plan is to downsize so that the trip won't be as much as it could be. Less Gas, no or few motels, Buy your own food. I'm kind of a cheapskate. I love to do stuff and see with how little I can do it. When I go to Disney I drive and stay in Kissimmee out of season. Good motels for $29.95 a couple miles from the park. I'm retired so I don't like plane schedules and return dates. The only way you can do that is to make the cash stretch. There are ways to do that.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*
> 
> I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.
> 
> ...


this is awesome! my wife and I did a cross country trip some years back - hit all the campsites along the way to keep expenses to a minimum, but we used a tent! this looks easier!

oh… the places you'll go 

have fun!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*
> 
> I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.
> 
> ...


Hi Daniel

I really love these tear drops but my days of sleeping on the ground, on the floor, in a tent or in a trailer are over.
These old bones love my king size bed. You are really doing a great job on your trailer and they are a great way to travel. Keep the pictures coming and thanks for sharing.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*
> 
> I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.
> 
> ...


I completely understand, Im also a cheapskate. But my bride, she tends to like the hot showers and prepared meals when we are out and about.
I cant wait to see the finished project.
Nice job so far!


----------



## N6DSW (May 25, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*
> 
> I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.
> 
> ...


I've been keeping a file of Teardrop trailer sites for a while now just for the inspiration. Always wanted to buy/build one. So what is the grated area in front of the shell & behind the storage box right behind the hitch for? I've never seen one with this feature before. Bikes? General box storage? Front porch?

-Dave


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*
> 
> I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.
> 
> ...


Very interesting, Dan…
These little babies are well worth the work.
And… there is nothing as nice as waking up in one to hear the birds and rustling of trees… I can just taste the bacon and eggs cooked over that campfire and the coffee with water from a sparkling stream…hmmmmmm!!
I envy you and I look forward to the next installment.
Ellen


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*
> 
> I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.
> 
> ...


N5DSW, This model has the ATV trailer on the front. It's one model that Little Guy Trailer company sells. When I bought this used (half price), I was apprehensive about it but then as I thought about it I began the realize that this little trailer needed storage room. I like to build a fire at campsites, have a table, bring lawn chairs, etc. etc. So the 5×6 extension will be good for that. I'm planning on bolting a couple of those rubbermaid hinged cover patio boxes on it to put stuff in. Most states won't let you haul firewood across state lines because of disease so I'll get some pellet bricks. They sell them all over up here. They're like stove pellets but in the shape of a brick. They stack nicely too.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

deceiver said:


> *Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*
> 
> I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.
> 
> ...


It's looking great.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*
> 
> I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.
> 
> ...


Stop by another LG's place. www.mentonecampground.com and visit.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*
> 
> I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.
> 
> ...


this is a sweet deal…i love camping and traveling on the cheap..if you come south at all…stop on by..ive got plenty of room for you to camp right here…and ive got a great fire ring…good luck on the rest of the build..it sure looks fun…that will be one heck of a trip…with no return date…yea,,,,,,,,hit the road…......glad you didn't sink…i had missed this post…glad you gave me reference…thanks…grizz


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*
> 
> I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.
> 
> ...


That might just happen sometime Grizz. My youngest just graduated from college and moved down to the Charlotte area last week. The trailer is in part because the chicks are spreading out. (I've got another one in grad school in Ny but who knows where she'll end up).
Anyway, during the winter we're tentatively planning on a teardrop trip to the Carolinas to visit with her. It's a 1000 miles from Maine so while were down there we might decide to see your neck of the woods.

I hope you followed the build to the end.. there's a few more installments till it's finished


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*
> 
> I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.
> 
> ...


Great job Dan It looks like you zooming ahead full speed


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*
> 
> I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.
> 
> ...


Great job, Dan.


----------



## DinoWalk (May 24, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Gutted, flooring, and beginning cabinets*
> 
> I've begun. This build could probably work in the sister site, Home refurbers but it's a trailer and most of it is wood with some cabinetry so here it is. Besides it's what I'm doing now. The wife and I will be using it to do a complete loop of the US on the cheap, beginning in late August with no time limit for return. We'll hit the federal and state campsites and see America's wonders.
> 
> ...


Nice idea, looks great.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Galley Countertop, shelfbrackets, some trim*

A little progress today, I went to Home Depot to buy some formica and particleboard to put it on for a countertop. I found that I could get a premade countertop for about half the price and exactly the right length, six ft. I chose the least expensive color which turns out to be the one I would have chosen from the options anyway. The couter hooks on the back much like a french cleat so that I can slip it out to insert the queen size mattress we're acquiring.
I also made some shelf brackets out of some oak scraps and mounted them. I'll make a shelf later when I decide how wide I want it to be. It will have a large lip and I want to purchase some bins from the dollar store. The shelf width will be determined by those bin sizes. I figure things will petty much stay put in bins with a lipped shelf.









.
I also managed to put in an inner wall of ply and trimmed it out with oak scraps I had. the double wall with about 1 1/2" of space in between will become the place to feed my power and tv wires. The center of the cubbies will have a shelf for my laptop which will serve as computer, TV, and movie player.
That's all for now.. till next time.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Galley Countertop, shelfbrackets, some trim*
> 
> A little progress today, I went to Home Depot to buy some formica and particleboard to put it on for a countertop. I found that I could get a premade countertop for about half the price and exactly the right length, six ft. I chose the least expensive color which turns out to be the one I would have chosen from the options anyway. The couter hooks on the back much like a french cleat so that I can slip it out to insert the queen size mattress we're acquiring.
> I also made some shelf brackets out of some oak scraps and mounted them. I'll make a shelf later when I decide how wide I want it to be. It will have a large lip and I want to purchase some bins from the dollar store. The shelf width will be determined by those bin sizes. I figure things will petty much stay put in bins with a lipped shelf.
> ...


It's sure is great when the planets align so you get what you need for less than you planned. Looking good.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

deceiver said:


> *Galley Countertop, shelfbrackets, some trim*
> 
> A little progress today, I went to Home Depot to buy some formica and particleboard to put it on for a countertop. I found that I could get a premade countertop for about half the price and exactly the right length, six ft. I chose the least expensive color which turns out to be the one I would have chosen from the options anyway. The couter hooks on the back much like a french cleat so that I can slip it out to insert the queen size mattress we're acquiring.
> I also made some shelf brackets out of some oak scraps and mounted them. I'll make a shelf later when I decide how wide I want it to be. It will have a large lip and I want to purchase some bins from the dollar store. The shelf width will be determined by those bin sizes. I figure things will petty much stay put in bins with a lipped shelf.
> ...


A nice looking counter top.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Galley Countertop, shelfbrackets, some trim*
> 
> A little progress today, I went to Home Depot to buy some formica and particleboard to put it on for a countertop. I found that I could get a premade countertop for about half the price and exactly the right length, six ft. I chose the least expensive color which turns out to be the one I would have chosen from the options anyway. The couter hooks on the back much like a french cleat so that I can slip it out to insert the queen size mattress we're acquiring.
> I also made some shelf brackets out of some oak scraps and mounted them. I'll make a shelf later when I decide how wide I want it to be. It will have a large lip and I want to purchase some bins from the dollar store. The shelf width will be determined by those bin sizes. I figure things will petty much stay put in bins with a lipped shelf.
> ...


I think I got the exact same counter top for our kitchen  We had the same thing happen, we were going to have them install it and all that, but the guy pointed out we could save a couple hundred $$ if we bought the pre-formed one and installed it ourselves. Went pretty well, just don't assume the 45 degree miters are accurate…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Galley Countertop, shelfbrackets, some trim*
> 
> A little progress today, I went to Home Depot to buy some formica and particleboard to put it on for a countertop. I found that I could get a premade countertop for about half the price and exactly the right length, six ft. I chose the least expensive color which turns out to be the one I would have chosen from the options anyway. The couter hooks on the back much like a french cleat so that I can slip it out to insert the queen size mattress we're acquiring.
> I also made some shelf brackets out of some oak scraps and mounted them. I'll make a shelf later when I decide how wide I want it to be. It will have a large lip and I want to purchase some bins from the dollar store. The shelf width will be determined by those bin sizes. I figure things will petty much stay put in bins with a lipped shelf.
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Galley Countertop, shelfbrackets, some trim*
> 
> A little progress today, I went to Home Depot to buy some formica and particleboard to put it on for a countertop. I found that I could get a premade countertop for about half the price and exactly the right length, six ft. I chose the least expensive color which turns out to be the one I would have chosen from the options anyway. The couter hooks on the back much like a french cleat so that I can slip it out to insert the queen size mattress we're acquiring.
> I also made some shelf brackets out of some oak scraps and mounted them. I'll make a shelf later when I decide how wide I want it to be. It will have a large lip and I want to purchase some bins from the dollar store. The shelf width will be determined by those bin sizes. I figure things will petty much stay put in bins with a lipped shelf.
> ...


great progress


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Progress: shelf and the beginnings of a canopy*

*I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*

A bit more progress on the Teardrop. As you can see in the first picture I've gotten a shelf made. It's just some oak plywood with an oak trim edge to keep the baskets from getting loose while on the road. The wife picked out the color of the baskets. Whatever makes her happy.

I also welded some short rail pipes on the front tray and some angled ones on the back. you can see them in the second picture, they are painted black. The long conduit sticks into them and with a little luck and a bit more work I'll have a tarp over this structure. The pipes will be stored in a long white drain pipe with cap mounted under the trailer.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Progress: shelf and the beginnings of a canopy*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


Dan,
This is one cool project!
Ellen


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Progress: shelf and the beginnings of a canopy*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


I like the way the counter and the basket shelf turned out. Looks like you are going to have to buy a half acre of tarp. Looks like the covered area is humongous!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Progress: shelf and the beginnings of a canopy*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


yep it does look good sofare

Dennis


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Progress: shelf and the beginnings of a canopy*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


This configuration is for a 20×20 tarp. Pretty big but half goes over the trailer.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

deceiver said:


> *Progress: shelf and the beginnings of a canopy*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


Cool blog and project! I've always liked the teardrop concept. How will the tarp be supported over the actual trailer area?


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Progress: shelf and the beginnings of a canopy*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


hotbyte;
The tarp will be three feet wider than the poles and longer than the back pole. I will still have ropes from the tarp and stakes for them in the ground. 
The angle of the picture doesn't show it but the left side of the poles is a foot lower than the right side. So, there is a fair angle of tilt for water runoff. I think I'll need to shorten the back poles a bit to bring the top of them closer to the trailer. When I back the trailer up onto the lawn and try setting up the tarp I'll know how it works at that point.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

deceiver said:


> *Progress: shelf and the beginnings of a canopy*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've done a fair amount of setting up tarps while tent camping and it just looks like that long stretch from back support to mid support could have some accumulation/sag in a heavy rain. Two thought is if you put a 45* bend on ends of supports toward curb side of trailer you could pull the edge over a foot or so and tie off that edge to ground stakes. That would help keep tarp taught across the width. Also, about 1/2 between your two supports on street side of trailer tie it off tighter/lower making a valley for run-off.

Looking forward to more pics/blog entries on your project. I've always thought a towing a teardrop camper with a jeep into some dispersed camping areas would be fun.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Progress: shelf and the beginnings of a canopy*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


hotbyte:
Yes, what it doesn't show is that the tarp does extend 3ft beyond both sides and the back end of the trailer. It will be staked down. Also, the front end has small rods sticking up from the corners so that the tarp gromets can hook on at that point.
The more I look at it though I think I might rethink the angle of the rear supports and lift them a bit so that they top out over the end of the open trailer, then tie them off to the ground from there.

I don't have a jeep but I have a tahoe and a truck. I will always have a truck. We live in a rural area of So. Maine and 4wd and a place to haul your own garbage to the dump is always needed. We always stay in federal or state campsites. They are a little more rustic but usually quieter and often with nicer views. Some people wonder why I even travel. This is where I live:


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

deceiver said:


> *Progress: shelf and the beginnings of a canopy*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


thats awesome


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Progress: shelf and the beginnings of a canopy*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


this is a cool project.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Progress: shelf and the beginnings of a canopy*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


Looks like this puppy has every thing , I long for a sitting like yours beautiful.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Canopy is up!*

*I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*

I managed to finish the electrical conduit frame and put up the canopy. It will rain tomorrow and will be windy so we'll see how it fairs. I expect it will do fine. It's pretty sturdy.










As you can see the pipes fit together like an erector set. I welded four posts on the front platform that will act as a fenced in area when I string a rope through the eyelets welded to them. The conduit slips into each of these posts. The rear of the camper has posts welded on at an angle so that when I open the galley hatch in the back it will be covered for cooking.









I put some plastic tubing on the ends of the pipe so that the canopy wouldn't be torn. I also plan on having a smaller 10×10 tarp that will attach to four of the pipes for a quick overnight setup.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Canopy is up!*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


Looking good! I think you will have a very comfortable camper when you are finished. Should serve you well in the months/years to follow, allowing you to enjoy being on the road without towing a huge mobile home.

Jim


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Canopy is up!*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


Dan,
You are doing a spectacular job on this project! It looks really sweet!
Ellen


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Canopy is up!*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


Get out the Dutch ovens.

Where's the Maple Apple Dumplings and Polish Trainwreck?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Canopy is up!*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


it realy does look ingenious , but I´m little conserned about
those tip , I think it wuold be better if you made some 
rounded ods on the end of the pipes , I think the wind cuold
easely make the pipes go thugh the canopy as it is now
just my two cent

Dennis


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Canopy is up!*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


You may be right Dennis. I'm looking at it set up in the yard and so far so good.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Canopy is up!*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


You realize that you have added another thing to my list….

I think I've even got Jenn thinking about one of these


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Canopy is up!*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you don't have a telescoping pole mounted to the side for a pop up, big honkin umbrella. It wouldn't have to be that big to work. 8)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Canopy is up!*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


Thats alot to do


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Canopy is up!*
> 
> *I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it.*
> 
> ...


Nice canopy.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Last post on this project. Nearly finished*

*One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html

*I know a lot of this is getting away from woodworking. I started the blog so I'll try and finish it in a few big chunks as some people are still following it. This is the last post for this project*

Here is a picture of the inside cabinetry. It's oak with oak trim. It was mostly made from scrap lumber from old kitchen cabinet doors.

The Center console has a master switch, switches for the fans and a voltmeter to get a read on the life of the battery mounted on the tongue of the trailer. The empty space on the left of the panel is where the indoor/outdoor wireless thermometer goes. My Mac laptop is mounted on a pull-out sliding tray. Two speakers are mounted on the sides of that for better sound when viewing things like movies on the laptop. The power for these devices is supplied by a 175 watt inverter so most things run off 110 volts.










On the ceiling where the air vent cap is I have 4 computer fans mounted in wood. The switches on the console allow one/two/or four fans to be turned on. You can also see the marine light next to it. The light contains 24 led's and can be switched to either white light or red light for nighttime.










This photo of the power source was clouded by sunlight leaking into the photo. I have a 12 volt deep cycle marine battery. It's charged by a connection to the hot wire of my vehicle or a marine battery charger (green) Everything is protected by automotive circuit breakers or fuses. Two master battery switches are located on the box. One for cutting in automotive charging while in transit and the other to connect main power from the battery to the trailer while it's parked. What looks like a jumble of wires will come under control with a few nylon ties. It's all done correctly.










The galley has a counter top, shelf, and light like the one inside; white led's for light and red ones to not attract insects.










Here you can see the hook-on shelf I made so that the stove can extend outside of the galley. This stove also comes with legs that are easy to put on that I will definitely us for extended stays. The Camp Chef has a great easy to screw on valve.










So, that's the end of this build. I hope you enjoyed following it and again, sorry for the deviation from woodworking in parts of it. It wouldn't have made much sense without the other stuff.

You can seem more of the rebuild at my personal blog. Follow the directions on the page to see it all. 
here


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


I can smell the camping dinner in the fresh spring breeze already… definitely a teaser.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


Looks great


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


Great build. Nice job. Have fun on the vacation.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


That's nothing. You should see the 12" Cast iron dutch oven I picked up. Pot roast here we come.

But you know the build was really fun. I joined the official Teardrop website forum. Believe it or not they have a huge chapter divided by regions of the country. In fact just about a week ago they had a huge teardrop gathering at of all places Woodstock! The little one I'm going to in a couple of weeks in NY is just a fun gathering of a few of them… about 90 teardrop campers in all. Whodathunk huh? Now I'm one of them.


----------



## tunkvalleycustomwood (Nov 24, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


hey craftsman i have an awsome guiness beef stew reciepe to break in that dutch oven with if ya want it


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


Hey, Welcome to the teardrop world. I been in it since 2007 when i built mine. And that was the first tear drop I ever got close to. Some day I will post pictures of it here. It was also what got me doing much more serious wood working and then on to here. I have been to several of the small gatherings out west here. Some of the best people on earth in those little trailers. I have been able to see 2 of Doug Hodder's trailers. Now there is a craftsman and all around great guy.

Randy


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


congrat´s with your finished teadrop , it looks great
I liked the idea with the fans in the ceiling, how did you made the round molding for them ?

Dennis


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


That was a great build, Dan!
The finished product will last you a lifetime!
Now if you ever want to go 'camping' on Cape Cod, give me a call!
Missed you at the Lj meeting.
Ellen


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


Tunk: I've downloaded about 400 pages of Dutch Oven recipes… Thanks but You don't have to go to the trouble of typing anything in.

Wolffarmer: Do you belong to the T&TTT (teardrop and tiny travel trailers) forum? Lots of build ideas and other stuff there. A place sort of like LJ's but for these tiny trailers. Joyce and I are planning a 'round the country' loop in August/September. We're going to try and see the wonders of the USA by hitting most of the federal parks.

Dennis: I have a circle cutter for my drill press that I actually got as a give away from Ellen (above post) at a new england LJ's meeting. I also have others and use them to clean out a slot to insert the rosette around the sound hole on guitars.

Ellen: Thanks for two things. 1. The invite and 2. the hole cutter. Ya, couldn't make it. I had signed up but had to cancel as my daughter graduated from the Univ. of Maine on the same day.. May 8th and after 4 years of bills I wasn't about to miss it! LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


thank´s Dan I just never thought of using those to make moldings

Dennis


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


Hey Dan

I am a member of the T&TTT forum. I actually found it the night after I started cutting iron for my trailer. I built both the trailer and cabin.

Now that you are learning Dutch Oven. You will have to get a an old cast iron waffle maker to make them in camp. What a way to live.

If you get out west in your trip I am in Southern Idaho. About 3 hours from Yellowstone. Or about 10 miles from the southern border of Craters of the Moon. though it takes about and 1.5 hours to get here from the headquarters.

We can talk about it better in T&TTT forum, I use the same nick. I have lots of posts in the "Vintage Camping Equipment" category.

Randy


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


Holy Swiss Cheese Batman! I have been loving the build series on this blog… But I had to mention… That is one HUGE camp stove! I have NEVER seen a Camp Chef used with a Teardrop before… Typically it's the little Coleman 2 burner propane jobs… Every now and then you run across an old school camper like me still using a liquid fuel stove / lanterns… (I like being able to have one gas can instead of a gas can, AND propane cylinders, AND butane well you get the idea…)


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


dbhost:
I came upon a sale at cabelas on this stove. The price rivaled that of some small coleman camp stoves. The burners are 30,000 btu's each. I couldn't help myself. And I do have a 12" dutch oven.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


Excellent project wrap up , Dan ! Enjoy your outings and I hope to see you again at another LJ get together: )
Len


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


Awesome project and I know your going to enjoy using it as much as building it. Thanks for sharing your build.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Last post on this project. Nearly finished*
> 
> *One last post on the camper subject. We did the trip, 2 months, round the country loop visiting some of the major national parks. There is an extensive blog here*http://web.me.com/deceiver6/windrose/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


Great blog.


----------

